# Rotary clothes dryers



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We had one years ago, but it rotted away, but got used, then I was instructed to get a line instead, so we got one, now one of the posts has quit, so back to square one, just been up to B&Q and paid £70 for one, they ranged from £24-97, get the thing home, took the wrapper off so I could put it up turn it upside down to see where the hole was going, and the plastic bottom hinge just came away in my hand, so that's being returned for a refund.

So looking for another one, reviews online not very good at all, so hopefully, you peeps can come to the rescue, this is the one I just bought "Rotospin 70 metre rotary airer", typical, can't find anything online about it, must be a B&Q special, 5 year warranty is only to replace the individual failed parts, what a crock of .........

So recommendations *for home use only* please.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

We've had ours up and working for 20+ years

I seem to remember it is a "Halls"

Oh No - just checked on line - it was a "Hills" (Close though)

Lookee http://www.philipmorrisdirect.co.uk...4CW8nzkYWEgJ7h1VwdnyDOc8QIzx0pKaUMRoCieTw_wcB

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> We've had ours up and working for 20+ years
> 
> I seem to remember it is a "Halls"
> 
> ...


Cheers, but bad link Dave


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Hmmm - that link was OK on one laptop but doesn't work on the other...

I'll try again - but all you need to do is search for hills dryer or similar

http://www.hillswashinglines.co.uk/hills-rotary-washing-lines

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Working now, thanks Dave, not cheap, might have problems with the finance director there


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Cheap no good - good no cheap

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

HarleyDave said:


> Cheap no good - good no cheap
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


It has been said.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Save yourself some hassle and put a new post up instead., at least you know it will be done properly.We have one of those retractable lines.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Save yourself some hassle and put a new post up instead., at least you know it will be done properly.We have one of those retractable lines.
> 
> cabby


Ah, trouble is them there walking on water lessons are ludicrously expensive Phil, and the queue is years long.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am sorry kev but your zen thoughts have bypassed me, or in other words speak plain English.Why can you not replace the post to fit a line to, why can you not use a retractable line.

cabby


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes I put a post in, solid concrete and we use a retractable line.


I,m a bit shocked at you Kev paying that much when 50p's worth of sand n cement n a spade will do.


Your slipping.


Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It would have to over a pond.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ok a few stepping stones or one of those fancy bridges. What idiot put a pond where the washing line goes, I ask you.>>:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------

